# Probleme enceintes JBL Creature II



## Rem! (20 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour à tous !!!

Voilà j'ai acheté des enceintes JBL Creature II aujourd'hui, et depuis quelques temps, j'entend 3 fois sur 4 une grisillement qui dure 1/2seconde !!! Ca fait bizarre !! Ce phénomène est-il déjà arrivé à quelqu'un ? Est ce que c'est normal au tout début ??
On pourrait croire que le problème vient de la musique, mais non..

Pourinfo j'ai branché mes creature JBL sur un iBook G4.

Merci !!

Pour ceux qui ne comprendrait pas de quel grisillement je parle, et bien faite l'essai : prenez l'embout jack des enceintes et mettez le son, et trifouillez avec la prise jack. Vous verez, vous entendez des grisillements parfois assez aigus....


----------



## Al_Copett (21 Janvier 2007)

Idem pour moi, mais je suis à peu près sur et certain que cela vient du réseau électrique quand on allume un appareil électrique. Vielle maison avec installation partiellement modernisée.
Je ne sais pas si cela repasse par l'alimentation des enceintes ou du Mac et donc par la sortie son du Mac.


----------



## Rem! (21 Janvier 2007)

Je devrai les ramener ou je les aies acheté non  tu ne crois pas ??
Fais chier tout de même car elles font un super bon son !!!


----------



## Al_Copett (21 Janvier 2007)

Tu peux essayer, si ton problème se répète là tu sauras qu'il y a peu chances pour que ce soit les enceintes les fautives.

Une autre solution, si tu as une autre machine, un iPod ou un player MP3 avec une sortie jack 3,5 mm, tu y connectes tes enceintes et tu entends le résultat. Si le problème persiste, retour magasin.

Fais bien attention à comparer les prises du casque ton iPod ou de ton player MP3 par rapport à celle du câble de l'entrée son des tes enceintes pour ne rien casser. Mais pour moi il ne doit pas avoir de soucis.


----------



## Rem! (21 Janvier 2007)

J'ai testé le truc avec mon iPod nano et ça le refait.
Disons que le grisillement de 0,1seconde se fait toutes les 10minutes on dirait !!! C'est chiant..

Ah oui etj'allais oublier, lorsque je tourne les boutons du réglage des basses et des aigus, ils forçent, on dirait le truc en alu pour tourner est "voilé"; quand je suis au réglage du milieu et bien ça tourne bien mais quand je tourne vers l'un des cotés, ca force, c'est pas un peu bizard ça aussi ??


----------



## Al_Copett (22 Janvier 2007)

y'a pas le choix retour chez le vendeur


----------



## krokmi10 (26 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour, moi franchement j'ai aucun problème avec ces enceintes, elles donnent un son "sympat" (les aigus ne sont pas terrible mais c'est propre à JBL)
le seul truc c'est quand je passe mon doigt sur les boutons pour augmenter/baisser le son, j'entends de tps en tps un pti "clic" désagréable
bon c vrai que lon me l'ai a offertes mais jen suis content

cdt,


----------



## Yannoux (26 Janvier 2007)

krokmi10 a dit:


> Bonjour, moi franchement j'ai aucun problème avec ces enceintes, elles donnent un son "sympat" (les aigus ne sont pas terrible mais c'est propre à JBL)
> le seul truc c'est quand je passe mon doigt sur les boutons pour augmenter/baisser le son, j'entends de tps en tps un pti "clic" désagréable
> bon c vrai que lon me l'ai a offertes mais jen suis content
> 
> cdt,



Bonsoir, j'ai les JBL Creature II depuis 1 an et aucun soucis !
Le coup du petit "clic" quand on appui sur le + ou - c'est normal (retour d'info a l'utilisateur pour confirmer l'appui sur la touche) :rateau: .
Ensuite il est normal que lorsque les JBL sont en marche et que l'on touche le jack il y a du bruit (tout ampli fait la meme chose).
Pour ce qui est des boutons qui forcent en tournant c'est pas normal (il y a une legere resistance mais c'est pas flagrant )
Sinon j'en suis tres content pour mon utilisation !!!!!!!!! Le plus dur a ete de trouver le reglage iTunes (en fait a partir de mon iBook G4 je mais le son pre regle "Rock" de iTunes mais en baissant au milieu les deux "taquets" de gauche, ensuite c'est nikel, pour moi:love: )

J'espere avoir apporte ma pierre a l'edifice!   :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Rem! (27 Janvier 2007)

Oh la la je vais devenir fou !!!

Donc comme prévu, j'ai rapporté les enceintes aujourd'hui même chez Darty, et ils me l'ont changé sans blabla,même pas vérifié s'il y avait tout dans la boite !!!

Bref, je rentre chez moi, je les installe, et après les avoir allumé, sans même avoir eu le temps de mettre de la musique pour tester, j'entend déjà ce grisillement très bref, qui s'en va dès qu'il est arrivé. 
Je vais devenir fouuuuuuuuuuuu !!!!!

Mais franchement d'ou ça vient ça ???!!! Ca ne peut tout de même pas venir de mon iBook G4 dernière génération qui a un an bientôt ?? Cela viendrait-il de la carte son de mon iBook ??? 
Faudrait que j'ai vraiment la poisse pour que ce soit le même problème que sur mes "anciennes"....  Non ??

merci à tous ceux qui pourront m'éclairer !!!!


----------



## Al_Copett (28 Janvier 2007)

Tu n'es pas à proximité d'une source de parasites comme une lampe économique, d'un téléphone sans fil, un GSM, etc...
Aucun autre appareil audio ou radio n'a ou a eu ce style de problème ?


----------



## Rem! (28 Janvier 2007)

Merci de m'avoir répondu.
Et bien non aucun autre appareil n'a ce type de problème, excepté mon iPod sur lequel j'ai branché les enceintes qui font le même bruit.

Disons que ce n'est pas un bruit de GSM comme s'il était juste à coté, c'est plutôt un bruit comme quand les enceintes sont allumées et qu'on touche la brise jack (l'embout). Ca fait un cric crac très bref.
Pourtant, sur mon bureau, il n'y a que mon iBook d'allumé, ma souris Apple sans fil, et...c'est tout !!!

Quand même bizarre non ??
Peut-être que cela vient d'un problème de production en série ?? Cela expliquerait que j'ai le même problème sur ces nouvelles enceintes ?? Non??

Au départ, j'ai aussi pensé que cela pouvait venir de mes minis enceintes de mon iBook qui fesaient ce cric crac, pendant que les JBL étaient branchés, mais non...

HELPPPP !!!


----------



## Al_Copett (28 Janvier 2007)

2 fois le m&#234;me probl&#232;me sur des sets d'enceintes diff&#233;rents, je suis un peu septique. Je pense qu'il y a un probl&#232;me soit dans ton environnement &#233;lectro-maqn&#233;tique ou &#233;lectrique ou alors, et sans vouloir mettre en doute tes capacit&#233;s, dans ta fa&#231;on de les mettre en oeuvre. Ou alors tu as dans une vie pass&#233;e fait de tr&#232;s mauvaises actions pour m&#233;riter un telle chatiment.

Utilises-tu un multiprise ? Si oui essaye de connecter l'adaptateur secteur sur un prise murale en directe et fait un essai ?
N'h&#233;site pas &#224; tout d&#233;connecter et reconnecter ailleurs, dans une autre pi&#232;ce ou chez un copain, c'est assez facile si tu as un iPod ou un portable.

Les cables entre ton caisson de basses, les sat&#233;lites et l'entr&#233;e audio sont d'un petit diam&#232;tre mais avec 3 conducteurs, donc un peu fragiles. Ils m&#233;ritent quand m&#234;me que l'on fasse attention &#224; ne pas les croquer ou les coincer sous un objet un peu lourd ou &#224; les couder avec un rayon de courbure minumum, surtout ne pas leur faire suivre un angle int&#233;tieur ou ext&#233;rieur d'un meuble.

Voil&#224; regarde autour de toi si rien ne peut engendrer des parasites qui entre dans tes enceintes soit par le r&#233;seau &#233;lectrique ou par les cables (qui peuvent agir comme des antennes si les parasites sont puissants) qui relient les diff&#233;rents &#233;l&#233;ments du syst&#232;me.

Y'a quelquechose dans ton installation qui doit clocher, le but est de la trouver pour r&#233;soudre le probl&#232;me.


----------



## Rem! (28 Janvier 2007)

Et bien, j'ai branché mes enceintes sur une mutiprise, ou y est branché aussi la grosse prise de ma lampe de bureau, la prise secteur de mon iBook.

Je vais essayer ce que tu m'as dit, je vais brancher sur une autre prise, je vais d'abord essayer sur une autre multiprise, car je n'ai pas de prise murale à proximité de mon iBook et je n'ai pas très envie de défaire tout les fils !!! 

En parlant de ça, oui je me doute que les fils sont fragiles et j'y fais très attention d'ailleurs. Le truc c'est que comme le caisson n'est pas très loin d'un des satellite, j'ai enroulé le cable et je l'ai mis sous le caisson. Ca ne devrait poser aucune gène, si ?? J'ai fait de même pour la prise jack pour relier à mon iBook. Ca ne servait à rien que je déroule tout le fil complet...

Voilà, je vais tester pour la prise, et je te dirai !! Merci beaucoup franchement de m'aider !!!


----------



## Rem! (31 Janvier 2007)

Bon et bien ça fait toujours le même problème...snifff, je sais plus quoi faire ça me soul !!!!
je vais les ramener samedi...


----------



## Al_Copett (31 Janvier 2007)

Ben moi aussi, je ne vois pas ce que l'on peut faire pour ton problème. A distance ce n'est pas facile de trouver d'où vient le problème. Pourtant les Créatures de JBL ont pourtant bonne réputation auprès des Mac users.
2 jeux d'enceintes qui ont le même problème c'est pas très courant.


----------



## Rem! (1 Février 2007)

Oui...ça me déçoit un peu tout ces problèmes..mais bon, elles fournissent quand même du très bon son !!! Je te tiens au courant !! Samedi je vais les remmenner !! A+ et merci de ton aide !!


----------



## Al_Copett (1 Février 2007)

Suis déçu de n'avoir pu t'aider éfficacement


----------

